# measuring chicken



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

How much is 2oz chicken?  I don't have a scale (can't afford it... poor student here).  Can you give me an object that I can compare it to? (like 1 serving of potato is the size of a computer mouse).  What can 2oz of chicken be compared to?


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

I would say roughly 1/3 of an "average" boneless, skinless breast.....not much.


----------



## Chrissy (May 8, 2003)

Hi!  i don't own a scale yet(but make full use of cups amd measuring spoons!), so I just learned to compare things.  3 oz ids comparable to a deck of cards.  
I don't think scales are too expensive.  At least not the digi kind.  I'm gonna grab one today!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> I don't have a scale (can't afford it... poor student here).



You can get a very inexpensive food scale...plastic for about $3 to $4. They are usually on the isle with the cooking utensils, salt and pepper shakers etc... If you are going to be portioning food sizes, its a good idea to have a scale.


----------



## Katia7 (May 8, 2003)

> 3 oz ids comparable to a deck of cards.


Ouch that seems so small... I'm only aloud 2oz-2.5oz




> You can get a very inexpensive food scale...plastic for about $3 to $4. They are usually on the isle with the cooking utensils, salt and pepper shakers etc... If you are going to be portioning food sizes, its a good idea to have a scale.


WOW that sounds great!!! Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Good advice! 

Katia..there is a big difference in cooked versus uncooked, uncooked chicken is approx 6 P per oz, cooked 8-9 P per oz.  The easy way is to look at the label it came in, and divide into portions and bag.

As far as what you are allowed...as your body acclim8tes to more food and equal portions, your serving sizes will be increased...right now 2.5 oz  of cooked, or measured as 3.5-4 oz before cooking


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

would 6 oz raw be about 4.5 oz cooked?


----------



## Chrissy (May 8, 2003)

I just picked up a handy dandy cheapy scale from Tartget for $5.  I bet this will be an eye opening experience!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> would 6 oz raw be about 4.5 oz cooked?




Suppose to be...I've been relying on w8's source for the cooked  protein gramage 

DP


----------



## T2G (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Good advice!
> 
> Katia..there is a big difference in cooked versus uncooked, uncooked chicken is approx 6 P per oz, cooked 8-9 P per oz.  The easy way is to look at the label it came in, and divide into portions and bag.
> ...






Dr. Pain, is there a definitive answer to how much protein is in an oz of cooked chicken?  I have a couple of sources; one being the 'Handbook of the Nutritional Value of Foods In Common Units'  prepared by the U.S. Department of Agriculture; dated 1975, no revised copy to date.  And the second is from Lee Labrada's Lean Body Program.  

The 'Handbook' states; per 16 oz; light meat without skin (roasted); 143 grams total; about 8.9375 or 9 grams per oz.

Labrada's guide: chicken, white/skinless 1 oz; 7.7 grams.  

Which one should I use?   Just looking for an exact answer...I am eating 6oz of chicken at several meals and I just want to know how much protein and cals I am getting.  Thanks...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Using the Nutrition Almanac by Lavon Dunne, 5th Edition....1 pound bird, I calculate breast meat at 5.92 grams per oz, and dark meat at 5.76 gm/oz..which would be similar to values I've seen on prepackaged  uncooked chicken.

w8 has shown me usda values and another site I can't remember...so between all the data I use 6 P uncooked, 8-9 P cooked.

DP


----------



## T2G (May 9, 2003)

Thanks Dr. Pain, I'm going to use the 8-9 grams cooked.  

Now I get to eat a little less chicken...whew!


----------

